# Downhill shoes for clip-ins



## higherach downhiller3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I cant seem to find any:skep: ... what do you guys ride with? I want the crank bros mallets pedals. 

Any suggestions


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Check Lake shoes. They make some decent high top style shoes with lots of ankle support and a lugged sole (like a hiking shoe)..


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

For mallets or DH clips that have a platform I wouldnt ride anything except Skate shoes with the SPD adapters. I was riding the older gen (current) mallets with Sidi's always coming clipped out at random times (even with new cleats)

But now Im riding 661 Skate shoes with the same cleats and its concrete. Im itchin to try Time Z's with skate shoes. 

The new mallets are sexy, I love the idea of grip pins.


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

661


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2005)

We stock bot the the Adidas Hematoma ahd the Shimano MP 66, probably 2 the most popular offerings out there.










The Hemas are armored around the toe box, and are on sale










The Shimanos are, well ,cool right now

https://www.go-ride.com/CategoryProductList.jsp?cat=FOR+THE+RIDER:Footwear

Krispy


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

i like the second ones


----------



## bigmike00 (Sep 6, 2007)

Shimano MP-65(DX). Lace and inside ankle prootection, Nuff said.:thumbsup:


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The Shimanos are, well ,cool right now


http://www.sicklines.com/reviews/shimano_sh_mp66l_pd_m647_dx/


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

I like SIDIs but then I have champagne taste...


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

When i get my new bike, my first dually, i will be buying new shoes. I dont want to go clipless, like i did on my last bike, straight away because it will take me some time to get used to a fully.

I need new shoes, theres no questions about it, but i cant afford a pair for flats, then a new pair when i go clipless, so i was thinking of getting the shimano's and not putting the cleats in them , and riding them on flats til i go clipless. What do you reckon?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Adidas Hematoma are bad-ass. Totally armored and can take a crash. I love them.


----------



## Crashtdp (Mar 7, 2004)

I just picked up a new pair of pearl izumis, only had a few rides on them so far but seem very promising, they seem on par with the quality of sidi but a little more of an aggressive downhill look

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=43&product_id=1148638


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

I use adidas minretts for FR. but for racing i use 661 attacks. However i was told that Adidas is out of the Bike game.


----------



## braz (Jan 30, 2006)

i had some 661s for my mallots. But on my bike the shoes were too wide and i wasn't able to turn them enough to disengage them from the pedals.
ended up just going platform.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Shimano DX's. I had a pair of 661 skate shoes that I didn't even get 2 months out of


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Those Hematomas look dope. I've been using the Specialized hi-top, the trail 110 or 120 (whichever one is the plastic sole not the carbon sole) and I love them. I need the extra upper protection and support because all the rock climbing that I've done in the past has left my right ankle absolutely wrecked. I need a shoe with good support for my right ankle so it doesn't roll on itself or pop... the Specialized shoe is definately my choice.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

I have the shimanos, and they're pretty sweet


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

GiantGeoff said:


> When i get my new bike, my first dually, i will be buying new shoes. I dont want to go clipless, like i did on my last bike, straight away because it will take me some time to get used to a fully.
> 
> I need new shoes, theres no questions about it, but i cant afford a pair for flats, then a new pair when i go clipless, so i was thinking of getting the shimano's and not putting the cleats in them , and riding them on flats til i go clipless. What do you reckon?


you mean like the plastic "flat" that makes them half flat half spd?

terrible idea. the spd's that dont have a platform cage (a real one) surrounding them will eat up your ankles in DH/FR if you ride alot. If you have great ankles, you'll last maybe two years before it becomes a problem, but its the kinda thing where it'll haunt you for the rest of your life. for xc, and even trail riding its fine. Pony up and buy the real thing, or ride flats and don't switch to clips.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*661+Mallet = Fantastic!*



braz said:


> i had some 661s for my mallots. But on my bike the shoes were too wide and i wasn't able to turn them enough to disengage them from the pedals.
> ended up just going platform.


I have 661's with mallets and love it. 
Its not the shoe that was too wide it is the pedal body making alot more contact with the sole of the shoe, which makes it harder to clip out. It could have also been the cleat not having enough space to engage and disengage the egg beater itself.

All those problems that you talked about are solved by riding an breaking it in.


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

William42 said:


> you mean like the plastic "flat" that makes them half flat half spd?
> 
> terrible idea. the spd's that dont have a platform cage (a real one) surrounding them will eat up your ankles in DH/FR if you ride alot. If you have great ankles, you'll last maybe two years before it becomes a problem, but its the kinda thing where it'll haunt you for the rest of your life. for xc, and even trail riding its fine. Pony up and buy the real thing, or ride flats and don't switch to clips.


No, i mean the bike im buying comes with DMR V8's is all. Eventually once i get used to riding a dually i will go back to PD-M545s, what i had on my hardtail.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

I am looking at rocking these this season


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

hab1b said:


> I am looking at rocking these this season


Those are great. It looks like I found a replacement for my DXes!!!


----------



## MacGuyVer (May 1, 2008)

*bad ankles.. good to know*



William42 said:


> you mean like the plastic "flat" that makes them half flat half spd?
> 
> terrible idea. the spd's that dont have a platform cage (a real one) surrounding them will eat up your ankles in DH/FR if you ride alot. If you have great ankles, you'll last maybe two years before it becomes a problem, but its the kinda thing where it'll haunt you for the rest of your life. for xc, and even trail riding its fine. Pony up and buy the real thing, or ride flats and don't switch to clips.


first off.. sorry to resurrect & hijack an old thread, but I was just doing some research for new shoes/pedals when I read this post :idea:

So, I currently ride SPECIALIZED BG TAHO MTB SHOE on top of SHIMANO M520 PEDALS. So far no complaints with either pedals or shoes. I too started out riding XC trails, but have moved onto bombing DH fairly quickly. My search began when I damaged one of my pedals during an overhaul today and have come to want inner ankle bone protection my shoes do lack. I'd never thought about the "_need_" for a cage around the SPD for support during big drops or jumps  ..in fact, I sold my pair of SHIMANO M647 PEDALS because I felt the weight penalty out _weighed_ the benefit of having the wider platform should you need to ride a section unclipped ut: In fact, I found it easier to ride with the smaller SPD pedal unclipped than the larger caged in version.

I guess I'm now worried that I made a mistake in ditching the hybrid SPD/PLATFORM pedals in haste :madman: ..your thoughts based on personal experience are appreciated :thumbsup:


----------

